# New Grand Lodge of Kansas AF&AM Website



## News Feeder (Jan 7, 2011)

The new and beautiful website for the Grand Lodge of Kansas AF&AM is up and running at www.kansasmason.org. There was a presentation made about the site last Fall when I visited their leadership training session  in Emporia, but the site is now online and fully functioning. The GL of Kansas has made a robust investment in quality design services for the website, and it shows. Take some time and explore it.





H/T to Michael Halleran
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






More...


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jan 7, 2011)

Pretty slick site!


----------

